# New Additions to the Agent Orange Presumptive List:



## squatting dog (Mar 4, 2021)

Agent Orange exposure. The FY 2021 NDAA includes provisions to add three new diseases—bladder cancer, hypothyroidism and Parkinsonism to the Agent Orange presumptive disease list.  
Sure takes them a long time to acknowledge some of these problems.


----------

